# Del Bay



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any results from Friday yet?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorry, no results .

The 1st series of the Amateur will be at Craig's .

john


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Open began with a mama poppa triple in corn with 2 retired 15 called back to land blinds sorry I don't have the numbers.

OH Q has 12 back for the water marks


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Qual

1st- Chelsey- Mark and Jennifer Brodie Handled by Mark!!!! New QAA Dog CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2nd Cookie- Damon Williams New QAA Dog!!!!!
3rd Milly Welsh not sure which dog
4th Milly Welsh not sure which dog
Jams The only one I know is Bob Gutermuth with Soupy!!!!!!

Open:
1st Peaches Dr. Craig Stonsifer
2nd Jag Dan Lawer handled by ED Forry
3rd Not sure
4th Beans Mindy Bohn

Sorry no Derby news

Amateur running the land blind had to scrap the first one....

Katie G


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Bob!! Glad to see you are feeling good and running a dog!

Andy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll ditto Andy. CONGRATULATIONS Bob!

M


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I am glad to be back running, and happier still that Soupy can do the work after such a long layoff.

OH Q results addendum 3 Milly & Trip
4 Milly & Abbey
RJ Lyn Yelton & Dixie
JAMS to Alex Abraham and Nancy Sills.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations Dan and Milly. Any news on the derby?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Randy and Mindy!!! I love my Beans.....


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Dan ..........Sweet


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Ed and Dan on Jag's 2nd place!!


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Katie

The real congratulations goes to our trainning group that has given us the ability to play in this Game.

So to all the people that have helped us get to this point THANK YOU

Jennifer and Mark Brodie


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Great going, Mark. I know the "Hayd" trainer is mighty proud for you, as are a couple others sipping coffee before heading out to wrap up the amateur. Shame that P-51 spectacle in Columbus was last weekend or else they'd be doing a victory roll for you today.

MG


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Qual
> 
> 1st- Chelsey- Mark and Jennifer Brodie Handled by Mark!!!! New QAA Dog CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd Cookie- Damon Williams New QAA Dog!!!!!
> ...


Congrats to all. Craig and Peaches were definately the team to beat this weekend! And Mindy and Beany were sure awesome too! Cheeseburger time!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the congrats. Jag ran a great trial. 

Am results

1st- AFC Aran Island's Dougan -O/H Pat Martin
2nd- FC/AFC Croppers Hit & Run O/H Newt Cropper
3rd- Coastal Midlife Drive Time O/H Dan Lawler
4th- Poplar rain forest on Ya O/H Van Qualls
RJ- Tank but no Tanks O/H Bart Clark
Jams- Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge O/H Alex Abraham, Rebelridge Bolderdash, O/H Lyn Yelton


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Pat on the 1st...


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

Way To Go Dan!!!! Congradulations!!!!!........also Congrats To Pat!!!...davey


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright Dan, What a weeked for you.

Congrats Pat!!!!!

Tom D


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to Dan & Pat - Wow! Josie


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your congrats via the net or by phone; some by both.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know the derby results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To GO Pat!!!! You have had a GREAT year!!! Katie


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

It is great to see the names of so many friends in the placements.

Congratulations to all of you !!


----------

